# The Jeeps are ready



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

I think our jeeps are ready for the snow. We have had the 1998 wrangler sport for five years and always loved plowing with it. It was starting to get some rust and we needed something to haul a snow blower with. So this year we converted it to a pick-up and painted it black. We also added another jeep to the mix it's a 2004 jeep Rubicon, we put a 26 series sno-way on it and added sno-way's scoop wings. Now all we need is some snow so we can see how they work. (sorry they are pretty dusty)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I like that short Hard top.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Im trying to find a reasonably priced 04-06 unlimited so I can put one of those tops on it as well. This way I can mount a suv spreader while keeping salt in bags in the back for drives.
GT8 tops is the company....http://www.gr8tops.com/


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweeeeetttt


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice set up and shop you got there.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

The 1/2 top looks awesome.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pictures, Nice setups! The first picture I see mounts on your plow, I am assuming you are using the Pro Wings? How are they? Do you like them? Been thinking about them for my Fisher 6'-9" LD


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Great set ups!


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice, I've been looking for a damaged hardtop for a while now so that I can make one of those. Gr8tops is a good company but $$$$. I think I can do it for much less. 

Nice looking rigs by the way.


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks, the 1/2 top is great. The visibility from the driver’s seat is incredible. The pro wings work great for what you pay for them.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Outstanding setups.


----------

